# Repticon Pensacola August 13 & 14



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Repticon debuted in Pensacola in the Summer of 2008 with a great show at the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds. Guests from around the Gulf-Coast congregated in Pensacola to learn more about these fascinating cold-blooded creatures, and many of them went home with new slithering friends! Repticon returned to the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds in July with a show that was even more exciting and dynamic than the first. In 2010 Repticon returned in April and August! More is in store for 2011, so join us for the latest of edition of the Gulf-Coast's favorite new reptile show, Repticon Pensacola!

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 online/$15 at door, Children - $5.00




















More Info @ Repticon Pensacola Main Page​


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I Can't Wait Till The Show


----------

